# gmail keeps crashing



## bluntc0ncussi0n (Aug 20, 2015)

everytime i open up gmail it says that the app has crashed, and when i try to log a report, it says google play services has crashed. i have a virgin kyocera c6725 running 4.4.2


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

Your gonna have to erase all data from all your Google apps, settings/apps/ good luck.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------

